
Cool URIs don't change. (1998) - Tomte
https://www.w3.org/Provider/Style/URI.html
======
myu701
TL;DR ->

www.example.net/2019/10/03/article.html

'decays' much more gracefully than

www.example.net/articles/author/published/some-article-title-that-might-be-
changed#section-2?action=click&module=RelatedLinks&pgtype=Article&uid=7LiH5GsQD9sGFVqzZRewzr8uUBd8q3ETmCXjif6RZQBmn2S96KDpYjtHSV&detect-
adblocker=true&js=full

Okay, so I added on some URL parameters to uglify the latter more, but it gets
the same point across, hopefully.

